
Violence breaks out in SF, setting social media outlets aflame with activity - duck
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sports_blog/2010/11/san-francisco-riots.html
======
wccrawford
It seems to me the media outlets weren't reporting this because they were
trying to be responsible and not add more people to the riots. They probably
have standard practices that they don't report things like riots until after
they are done for that reason.

But people are increasingly getting their news from random people on the
internet, so that tactic doesn't have the effect it used to.

It saddens me that people think riots are a good thing, and that they should
proudly claim to be in one.

~~~
jameskilton
Aye, big media isn't reporting it because it _isn't news_.

And the article mentions the BBC? Hah, they have no IDEA what goes on in
Europe do they? What happened in SF is but a blip compared to the street
parties that happen after major sporting events in other countries.

Drunk people being stupid. Nothing to see here.

